# Mogadore skunked and a mess



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Son and I took the boat on Mogadore yesterday and didnt get anything but COLD! Even though it was 50F, the wind was brutal especialy when we werent catching anything. 
Did see a lot of dead and dying shad floating by all over. 

Launced off of Lansigner rd for the first time this year, what a mess with all the trash all over. 
It was kind of neat that my 13 year old son says to me as we are driving back, "since we fish Mogadore maybe we should come back and pick up the trash?" 

With that being said, is there going to be a trash pick up day this year?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Why does there need to be a special day to pick up trash at Mogadore? I spend two to three days per summer picking up trash at Mogadore. I some time take my grandkids and they enjoy it. If everyone would do this, the result would be much better than if everyone went out on the same one day and picked up trash. Don't get me wrong I have meet some good guys on the pickup days that I would not otherwise have met. Also any event to pick up trash is a good thing.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I would be willing in putting something together if there is enough interest. The more the better, only takes a little time out of your day plus you feel better fishing in a clean environment. 
I haven't been down there in a while, last time it was snow covered. But you know what happens when the snow melts. Guess Ill take a drive today. Besides, got my fishing license Friday so I should try it out. Last years didn't bring me much luck. 

Let me know if the interest is there to help clean this area up. If so, I start a clean up post.

Patrick


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Good point Leeabu, maybe instead of waiting for an "official" pick up day, I just pick a day in conjunction with one of our fishing trips and do it. 

The good thing about doing this with our kids and grandkids is that it fosters respect for the outdoors with them and hopefully the friends they will tell. 

You never know, maybe....just maybe...it will send a message to the people who are actually doing the littering.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Akron Water Dept. "RANGERS" are a joke - a sick joke. Same at LaDue. They see it and drive by. Must be a tough job getting out of the car. They just drive across the dam so we don't blow it up (impossible). People fish on shore and leave their trash. Even a camp fire on shore last year when it was as dry as a tender box. My partner had to call the Sheriff's Dept. LaDue is completely out of control.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

An unfortunate result of the slump in the economy is a decrease in the money available to police our parks. They are even no longer providing trash containers. We as users can either A. Do more than our fair share to pick up our favorite wildlife areas B. Sit back and complain about the trash.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

falconman said:


> Good point Leeabu, maybe instead of waiting for an "official" pick up day, I just pick a day in conjunction with one of our fishing trips and do it.
> 
> The good thing about doing this with our kids and grandkids is that it fosters respect for the outdoors with them and hopefully the friends they will tell.
> 
> You never know, maybe....just maybe...it will send a message to the people who are actually doing the littering.


 I agree with you and Leebu. We do what we can every time we fish down there witch is pretty much every weekend during the summer. But its an all day project for the both of us. Besides that, I always get the feeling for every piece of trash we pick up. Someone is tossing two more pieces on the ground. Fact is, people see the trash and figure its OK to do the same. Its when people dont see trash they think twice about it. 
I have done a few clean ups down here, its really amazing how much trash you see starting compared to what you end up with in the end. Trust me, you are only seeing a fraction of it. Usually need 6-7 pick ups to haul it out if need be. But I have had great success with the ONDR coming behind us and picking up what we collected.

jimthepolack, I dont recall seeing rangers at mogie, but do see ODNR several times a year. and the do write citations for fires/littering among other things. But there is only 1 or 2 to cover a lot of area. 

Im going to take a drive down there and post some photos when I get back. I will also start a clean up thread if anyone is interested.

falconman, Sorry to have hijack your thread.


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

No offense taken whatsoever Redjada, I think we all have the same interest in making Mogadore a cleaner place. 
So, any pics you post that will help communicate the issue, I think are a good thing. 

I do think the people who cause the issues at Mogadore arent the same people who are on this site, I have no facts to support this, just what I believe. 

There has to be something more that can be done to prevent or minimize the problem. I understand funding is minimal for trash collection or legal enforcement, so it has be something that is somewhat monetarily free, such as educating others. 
Educating or enlightening others can be as simple as posted signs, bringing it up to others, posting pics of trash in the areas they are found, etc...
I dont claim to have the answer, but wouldnt it make a person think if they were to see pics physically posted at the Lansinger area of what the area looked like all trashed up and then all cleaned up, with a simple caption that asked to help it clean?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

This will never get better, only worse! With the dimenished economy, the expanded entitlements, etc.-the majority of people who fish there a lot(because they have nothing better to be doing!) are going to throw their crap anywhere they damn well please.(Not talking about most of US who respect what we have available to use recreationally-you know WHO I mean!)Mogadore is not the pristine, clean, well maintained place it was 30 years(or more!) ago. You could get an army to walk the roads, the shorelines, and clean it spotless. In two weeks of nice weather, it would look like nothing was done! It's no wonder the roads we used to be able to access any parts of the reservoir are CLOSED! What we need is an "army" of law enforcers to whip those a-hos into shape!! FINES(CASH taken from their entitlement checks!)-they can understand that!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> This will never get better, only worse! With the dimenished economy, the expanded entitlements, etc.-the majority of people who fish there a lot(because they have nothing better to be doing!) are going to throw their crap anywhere they damn well please.(Not talking about most of US who respect what we have available to use recreationally-you know WHO I mean!)Mogadore is not the pristine, clean, well maintained place it was 30 years(or more!) ago. You could get an army to walk the roads, the shorelines, and clean it spotless. In two weeks of nice weather, it would look like nothing was done! It's no wonder the roads we used to be able to access any parts of the reservoir are CLOSED! What we need is an "army" of law enforcers to whip those a-hos into shape!! FINES(CASH taken from their entitlement checks!)-they can understand that!!
> ps-If anybody wants me to define "entitlement" to them, PM me!


really now? i get a entitlement check and apparently that means im going to litter everywhere and ruin the reservoir. so that must mean im going to steal from the hard working people, or blame everyone else for things i did.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> This will never get better, only worse! With the dimenished economy, the expanded entitlements, etc.-the majority of people who fish there a lot(because they have nothing better to be doing!) are going to throw their crap anywhere they damn well please.(Not talking about most of US who respect what we have available to use recreationally-you know WHO I mean!)Mogadore is not the pristine, clean, well maintained place it was 30 years(or more!) ago. You could get an army to walk the roads, the shorelines, and clean it spotless. In two weeks of nice weather, it would look like nothing was done! It's no wonder the roads we used to be able to access any parts of the reservoir are CLOSED! What we need is an "army" of law enforcers to whip those a-hos into shape!! FINES(CASH taken from their entitlement checks!)-they can understand that!!


 Happy Easter C.J. I posted a clean up thread. Can you help out? Need all the help we can get.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Jonnyfisherteen go complain on SHORE I'm tired of hearing you complain on every thread. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

I fish mostly @ LaDue. I pick up my share of trash. I asked the Ranger about that problem 2 yrs ago. My question was that if the jaibirds pick up trash on the highway, why not here occasionally? When I was a Boy Scout (in Kent) we could get a Merit badge for helping pick up trash along the river. Things have changed. When we bought permits, we didn't have that problem. It gets pretty crazy up here (LaDue) - 4 people in a 10 ft boat, 2 life jackets on and on......


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> Jonnyfisherteen go complain on SHORE I'm tired of hearing you complain on every thread.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


all ive got to say is get used to it. you dont like my posts? oh freaking well. i dont have to cater to you.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

jimthepolack said:


> I fish mostly @ LaDue. I pick up my share of trash. I asked the Ranger about that problem 2 yrs ago. My question was that if the jaibirds pick up trash on the highway, why not here occasionally? When I was a Boy Scout (in Kent) we could get a Merit badge for helping pick up trash along the river. Things have changed. When we bought permits, we didn't have that problem. It gets pretty crazy up here (LaDue) - 4 people in a 10 ft boat, 2 life jackets on and on......


thats insane.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh the sun does shine!!!! Interesting to see how the local outdoors people really care about the out doors. Remember, the OP was about getting skunked at mogie, and the comment by a young fisher man _"since we fish Mogadore maybe we should come back and pick up the trash?" _

That comment right there puts the young'en at the top of my list for the best outdoors/fisherman of the year. 

Way to lead by example guys, you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> really now? i get a entitlement check and apparently that means im going to litter everywhere and ruin the reservoir. so that must mean im going to steal from the hard working people, or blame everyone else for things i did.


The entitlement checks is stealing from hard working people!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

cedar1 said:


> The entitlement checks is stealing from hard working people!!


does SSI count? i do get a check of some type, SSI if im right. my parents paid into that before they retired (dad broke his spinal disk, mom, i dont know)


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Jonnyth- Don't dwell on one or two words of a statement,,I'm SURE that post was not directed to you,, in the point that our fellow member was trying to hack out in the prior post.. I don't care who is responsible as to whether or not they get "A Check",,as it was stated,,BUT these individuals that trash up the areas,, that we all use as a recreational area,, are not model citizens!! I don't even know if you have ever even fished at Mogadore,,but if you have,, I would like to think you respected it enough to treat it as it should be .. We are not all American Indians here,, But if we were I think we would be on the War Path over how our great places of beauty are being taken care of... IMO P.S. A young Man must not be TOO easily offended,,or he may miss the lesson that he may so desperately need to learn (Provs.)----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

When You assume something, and cannot prove at thing then stop making an ASSumption of yourself. You don't know anything about who's getting entitlements (that they've paid into so why is it called and entitlement?) and who's not. I'm all for cleaning up after ourselves on Mogodore, and any other body of water. Don't need to throw veiled insults at people that you know nothing about.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

I say teach the lesson without being offensive, just as one should not be easily offended, One should not be quick to offend either.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Pole Squeezer said:


> When You assume something, and cannot prove at thing then stop making an ASSumption of yourself. You don't know anything about who's getting entitlements (that they've paid into so why is it called and entitlement?) and who's not. I'm all for cleaning up after ourselves on Mogodore, and any other body of water. Don't need to throw veiled insults at people that you know nothing about.


exactly. it was the wrong thing to say. any person can litter.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry if I "offended" anybody in any way, and no, J14, was not singling out any individuals-esp. any of our membership.(Keep working on that attitude improvement!) Was venting after having a bad day. Weather crappy, having driven up my rural road earlier and saw couple "dumped out" animals waiting on the side for their "good pet owners" to come back and pick them up, fresh supply of alcohol containers, many fast food containers, plastic bags of trash, an old couch, some helium/birthday balloons in trees, and the topper, my mailbox trashed for the third time this year. Yeah, was a BAD day to be posting anything!! Anyone who knows me knows I am normally a "happy go lucky sort of guy who never stirs anything up"! 
Anyways, I think the word 'entitlements' was a bad choice. I realized I also get entitlements!(SS, Medicare-checks or benefits) Good thing is, I worked since I was 8 years old to EARN them! Should have said something more on the lines of "trashy people doing trashy things!" If you don't do it, there should be no offense taken.
As far as picking up trash-after "trash"-I have done my share-but I refuse to do it anymore! If we keep doing it after them, those who do the trashing will never change(IMO!)-plus, I guess I'm just too old and tired to do it.(Bless those who do clean ups, we need people with that mindset)- BUT I think we do need more tough law enforcement in public recreational areas-plain and simple!! Having said all that, I may never shore-fish/wade Mogadore again, it makes me sick!(also the broken glass cuts holes in my waders!)


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with C.J. Stone. There are a lot of slobs trashing up all lakes and rivers and we need an army of police officers of one kind or another out there to take care of them. If you read the Ohio Outdoor News and I'm sure many of us on here do you will see a report called cuffs and collars. It tells of wildlife violations in each wildlife district of the state. Many of these are for littering and when caught by wildlife officers the slobs are cited and pay fines and court costs. 
This is great but the only thing wrong with it is that there aren't enough officers to catch a lot of them. So, without law enforcement out there to catch them this will just continue on.
Most of this littering is done by uneducated idiots. Uneducated because their parents or guardians didn't teach them by example and didn't teach them to respect nature and the beauty around them. You can bet their homes look about the same as the way they leave the lakeshore or hunting woods and fields. 
Maybe the State should make it mandatory that those applying for a first time hunting or fishing license be made to take a course on keeping things clean and carrying all your trash out with you when you are done hunting or fishing and that especially means tangled up fishing line. 
I don't see this happening in the near future so we can expect to see more of the same from the uneducated idiots.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

C.J contrary to what the crooks in Washington say Social Security is not an entitlement. It is money they owe you that you have earned during your working years ! Enjoy it !


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Whaler said:


> C.J contrary to what the crooks in Washington say Social Security is not an entitlement. It is money they owe you that you have earned during your working years ! Enjoy it !


Many people did not earn it. In fact many people receiving a Social Security Check have never even had working years.

It has become way too easy for people to collect SSI disability and other derivatives of the program. 

People who have never paid into the system can draw for the rest of their lives. That to me is the difference between paying in your whole working life and receiving back your premiums in the form of a true "Social Security Check" after the retirement age, versus the whole family being paid from age 10. The math will never work when there are more people withdrawing than people depositing. At this point SS is a ponzi scheme plain and simple.

Earned, deserved, entitled, call it what you will. The system is going broke. And it ain't the fault of those who pay in.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Here are some trash facts I know for sure. I am not blaming anybody or groups of people. They are just facts I have observed by picking up trash for several years.
1. Last year when the crappie were hitting from shore at Lansinger road the trash was terrible. When the crappie bite stopped, the amount of trash went down. Most of the trash was bait containers and beer rubble. 
2. In the summer there are many areas showing there has been a fire and around the area are lots of liver containers and beer rubble. 
3. In duck and goose season. The parking area is littered with coffee cups and egg McMuffin type wrappers. 
4. If the weather has been nice, there is always lots of beer rubble the length of the road at Lansinger. Usually empty 12 packs.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you walk around the little bay just south of the parking/old boat stakes area when the crappie are in, you will see a dumping ground from all the fishermen who are back there all day -every day! I better shut up before I " offend" someone -or group, again!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG........ i thought this was a fishing report thread........... enough already...........


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

I just got back from fishing in the Keys. (Yeah it was awesome). Every day I'd wake up before the rest of the family and hit the mangroves for yellowtail and snappers. 

Anyway even in paradise the undereducated leave their trash in the pull-offs. I watched a guy throw his trash right into the mangroves. Worst of all he was 10 feet from a trash can. When he was done fishing and pulled off I threw the trash out. 

But why was it my responsibility to pick up his trash when it was his privilege to fish? it boils down to there are those of us who care and those who don't. 

And that is never going to change because if you speak up God forbid you might offend someone. This world needs a swift kick in the arse. 

. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> really now? i get a entitlement check and apparently that means im going to litter everywhere and ruin the reservoir. so that must mean im going to steal from the hard working people, or blame everyone else for things i did.


Touché! --Tim


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

To the OP, you should be proud of tour son, I can only hope I'll get to have a similar moment with mine

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

surfin4stripers said:


> Anyway even in paradise the undereducated leave their trash in the pull-offs.
> And that is never going to change because if you speak up God forbid you might offend someone. This world needs a swift kick in the arse.


Tread lightly, I got hammered for expressing the exact same opinion.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have fished Moggie for a long time. It was once a beautiful place.Can't say that now.There used be trash barrels at ramps,Not sure about now.I believe in stiff fines for littering, However catching them in the act is not working.A lack of enforcement officials seems to be a problem.But the ones who leave their trash are the biggest problem,And the source of this thread leaning to the Left a little bit.Yes we all can try to pick up what we can,In desperation though.I used to see this at other lakes as well.Berlin Spillway was a shinning example.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Boss302 ,, Teach that son of yours how to respect the gifts of the outdoors,,(as I am sure you will) & you are as good as gold,,job done!! If more took the time to show their kids to respect the outdoors,,this wouldn't be as big a deal as it is.. But,,that is the problem,,Lack of FETCH'N UP!! Too many have not been taught to REALLY respect Nature for what it is..A precious& fragile Gift.... It is not given to us to own ,,but lent to us to enjoy & share with others,,& when we are done with it for the day,,it should be left in the same condition you found it,, or better!! "Teach your children well"-C.S.N.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

sonar said:


> Boss302 ,, Teach that son of yours how to respect the gifts of the outdoors,,(as I am sure you will) & you are as good as gold,,job done!! If more took the time to show their kids to respect the outdoors,,this wouldn't be as big a deal as it is.. But,,that is the problem,,Lack of FETCH'N UP!! Too many have not been taught to REALLY respect Nature for what it is..A precious& fragile Gift.... It is not given to us to own ,,but lent to us to enjoy & share with others,,& when we are done with it for the day,,it should be left in the same condition you found it,, or better!! "Teach your children well"-C.S.N.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


 Can it realy be that simple? you mean trash at a lakeshore it isn't the fault of a political party? Socioeconomic warfare isn't the cause? It's just people who lack respect for nature and their suroundings....Hmm. 

As a side note, my kids are great about leaving no litter outside....I just need to work on the same issue inside the house!


----------



## stephenplanty1975 (Mar 31, 2013)

Really to you!!!!! I thought all fishermen had a bond! Guess not. Come on guys, so you have differences, its ok. The only thing we should be arguing about is that mine was bigger than yours lmao. Fish that is!


----------



## Large tuna (Mar 27, 2013)

I believe a non-official clean day, would be extremely beneficial. I fish there all the time (have yet to get the boat out yet this year) and would like to try to keep a healthy environment for both wildlife and humans. If any event is organized please let me know I am happy to do my part and I know fellow conservation students at Kent that would be happy to volunteer some of their time! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

302,,I figured that your Kids are wise to the facts of litter,,b'cause You cared enough to teach them..But I had a couple Boys myself...... Clean&tidy rooms???? They are Men now,,My youngest will Grad from College next mo. YES!!!! & My older Son is a Dad Himself,,(with a Beautiful Wife & a Wonderful Daughter)!!,,and they both are house Slobs!! BUT ,, they both are very cool about the Elements of the "Outdoors"!! & they both care about Our/Their Environment!! Because I/We taught them to be respectful.. & that's 'bout all a Parent can do..As for the Gov... That is another Post that I will not go into right now.. Good job to You..Pass it on.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Pretty long thread for a fishing report and not too much talk about fishing. Lots of talk/ideas on the trash end though. We all know talk goes no where. Here's your chance to make a difference.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=225742


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Sorry if I "offended" anybody in any way, and no, J14, was not singling out any individuals-esp. any of our membership.(Keep working on that attitude improvement!) Was venting after having a bad day. Weather crappy, having driven up my rural road earlier and saw couple "dumped out" animals waiting on the side for their "good pet owners" to come back and pick them up, fresh supply of alcohol containers, many fast food containers, plastic bags of trash, an old couch, some helium/birthday balloons in trees, and the topper, my mailbox trashed for the third time this year. Yeah, was a BAD day to be posting anything!! Anyone who knows me knows I am normally a "happy go lucky sort of guy who never stirs anything up"!
> Anyways, I think the word 'entitlements' was a bad choice. I realized I also get entitlements!(SS, Medicare-checks or benefits) Good thing is, I worked since I was 8 years old to EARN them! Should have said something more on the lines of "trashy people doing trashy things!" If you don't do it, there should be no offense taken.
> As far as picking up trash-after "trash"-I have done my share-but I refuse to do it anymore! If we keep doing it after them, those who do the trashing will never change(IMO!)-plus, I guess I'm just too old and tired to do it.(Bless those who do clean ups, we need people with that mindset)- BUT I think we do need more tough law enforcement in public recreational areas-plain and simple!! Having said all that, I may never shore-fish/wade Mogadore again, it makes me sick!(also the broken glass cuts holes in my waders!)


sure.
i know you werent directing anything towards me, but i found what you said about "entitlement checks" mostly wrong. i know it can be hard to realize what you said especially when you dont get them. 

and the attitude thing, well, all ive got to say is that i wont change what i do or who i am for ANYONE. id rather have death.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

RedJada said:


> Pretty long thread for a fishing report and not too much talk about fishing. Lots of talk/ideas on the trash end though. We all know talk goes no where. Here's your chance to make a difference.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=225742


OUCH ! He went there !


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Well said C.J. !!


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Got skunked at Berlin this weekend too :-\


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with C.J. If you want to find a way to get offended fine but I didn't think SS checks were what he meant or maybe so. Either way the only way you should be offended is if you like to litter.

Let's not pretend trashy people are not trashy. And a lot of trashy people happen to not work for a living. So they can spend all day trashing up whatever lake has a hot bite this week. So if I use one of my few days off to pick up trash you better bet I'm a little bitter. 

Do an experiment, go to Walmart on a random day in the middle of the month, then go back on one of the first two days of the month. Guess which time it will have trash all over the parking lot and none of the carts returned to the returns. 

At the same time I'm sure there are doctors who litter too. And there are clean people who get a check. But its a percentages thing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> I agree with C.J. If you want to find a way to get offended fine but I didn't think SS checks were what he meant or maybe so. Either way the only way you should be offended is if you like to litter.
> 
> Let's not pretend trashy people are not trashy. And a lot of trashy people happen to not work for a living. So they can spend all day trashing up whatever lake has a hot bite this week. So if I use one of my few days off to pick up trash you better bet I'm a little bitter.
> 
> ...


this isn't helping any, only trying to make things worse. I would have said something very hurtful had I not tried to look at it in a positive light.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> sure.
> i know you werent directing anything towards me, but i found what you said about "entitlement checks" mostly wrong. i know it can be hard to realize what you said especially when you dont get them.
> 
> and the attitude thing, well, all ive got to say is that i wont change what i do or who i am for ANYONE. id rather have death.


So you'd rather die than quit complaining about everything?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

It appears any constructive input on correcting the littering issue at Mogadore has been fully discussed.


----------

